
Windows new feature: Access your Android phone’s apps directly from your PC - skolos
https://blogs.windows.com/windows-insider/2020/08/05/announcing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-20185/
======
simcop2387
Take a look at scrcpyfor anyone wanting to do this in other situations,
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy)

~~~
shmoogy
Thanks for this - seems like it will come in handy.

------
ffpip
Use scrcpy -
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy)

The Windows thing is only for Samsung's latest phones.

~~~
GekkePrutser
And if you have a recent Samsung, DeX for PC is much better than this

------
phillipseamore
Only supports some Samsung models, not Android in general.

[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4551890/supported-d...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4551890/supported-devices-for-your-phone-experiences)

------
futhey
Couple of interesting observations.

1\. Audio streaming is not currently supported. I wonder if that is a design
feature, or a temporary technical limitation? If so it certainly limits the
range of applications.

2\. They show Netflix, but anyone who is required to implement standard DRM
schemes will likely need to block this functionality from their apps to keep
legal teams & licensees happy.

3\. It appears that clicks are not translated into touch events. Curious if
this will cause some strange behavior or mostly "just work" like iOS
simulator.

Seems neat, but leaves me really scratching my head to figure out the "killer
app" for this.

------
rahimnathwani
"Tap into the power of Your Phone app with Link to Windows integration on
select Samsung devices to instantly access your phone’s mobile apps directly
from your Windows 10 PC."

------
brian_herman
I wonder if you could create the feature using a emulated android phone...
that would be cool!

------
craftoman
That's NOT something new. It's called Link to Windows and it's a service
provided by Samsung about a year now.

